# Iwagumi.....I'll try here too



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Go for it. I almost used some nice ones for my tank, but the color was a little too red for my taste.


----------



## markstanfill88 (Jul 13, 2009)

You can find black lava rock too. Its also great for bacteria proliferation, closest thing to a "Live rock" you can find. I know a few people who use lava rocks as the bio media in their canister filters.


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know about how "proper" it is, and I don't have any iwagumi layouts, but I do have lava rock in my nano tank and it's very nice looking. It even makes algae look cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm talking about this kind of lava rock


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That's a nice looking rock!


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

That would work perfectly...


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

the rock looks like some kind of fossil


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Steez said:


> I'm talking about this kind of lava rock


i can honestly say as a geologist i have never seen igneous rock like that i have seen lime stone that looks like that. did you give it the acid test


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

I picked it up at a bonsai place. Its just that lava rock that you see at your LFS. You know...the stuff thats always over in a box on the floor.
Maybe the pic makes it look like something else. I'll get a picture of anothe piece I have


----------



## Juicy19 (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree. It doesn't look like the lava rock I'm used to seeing. You should def test it.


----------



## Steez (Jul 23, 2009)

*Its Lace rock guys.*

I just called the bonsai place

Geez.....Now....

Does anyone use* that *for Iwagumi?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Check out Stu Worrall's tank. He is using Dragon stone which has a somewhat similar looking texture, but different color. It doesn't have the holes like lace rock does, though. http://store.seacorals.net/aqgrlaro.html

From: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....rce=pfkmag.com&utm_medium=print&utm_campaign=


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Steez said:


> *Its Lace rock guys.*
> 
> I just called the bonsai place
> 
> ...


now that you are done yelling lace rock it a type of cemented lime stone with salts. prepare to have hard water.


----------

